# Filipino martial arts camp in sacramento



## kuntawista (Dec 3, 2004)

hi, jjust letting everyone know that in late december there will be a filipino martial arts camp in sacramento.

*TYPHOON PHILIPPINE SCHOOL OF MARTIAL ARTS PRESENTS*

​*Filipino Martial Arts Intensive*

*One-Week Camp*

​*TOPICS COVERED:*​*·        *KUNTAW*:  Empty Hand Striking and Boxing*​*·        *Gatdula FIGHTING ESKRIMA*:  Stick and Knife Fighting*​*·        **The Key to Aggressive Sparring and Power*​*·        **Full-Contact Training Methods*​*·        **Special:  PRESAS ARNIS DOUBLE STICK PATTERNS 1-10 and*​*Ng Long Gwun, the 6-Foot Staff*

​*KUNTAW and ESKRIMA are Filipino Fighting Arts known for aggressive fighting techniques, as opposed to other styles that are defensive in nature. Unlike its soft style cousin art, SILAT, Kuntaw focuses on powerful attacks and destruction of the opponents limbs. Eskrima is a weapon-based art that specializes in the use of clubs and blades, and is known in martial arts circles as unmatched in the weapons genre. Dont miss this opportunity to study with **Sacramento**s first full-time **Filipino* *Martial* *Arts* *School**, and **Sacramento**s only Kuntaw master*​​*DATES:       Week of DEC 27-31 (Monday-Friday) 8 a.m.-4 p.m.*



*PLACE:       **TYPHOON* *FILIPINO* *SCHOOL** OF MARTIAL ARTS*

* 4120 FRANKLIN BOULEVARD*

* SACRAMENTO, CA 95820                   916-455-5155*

*                                                                                    916-981-7627*



*COST:         **Tuition FEE: $149 (includes meals)*

*                   WEAPONS PROVIDED FREE*

 *Additional sticks available*



*Space is limitedplease call to reserve your spot!*​*Visit us on the web!  www.angelfire.com/wizard/typhoon*​


----------

